# Three Ways To Set Your Pasture Up For Failure



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower...

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/three-ways-to-set-your-pasture-up-for-failure


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Good information thanks for sharing MIke


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Guys around here need to read that. The biggest thing people do here is over pasture. Eating everything down to a 1/4 inch. Oh iam wasting pasture if I dont eat everything they say. The other big thing here is turn them out too early in the spring. Too many people go by a calendar date and not by pasture growth. The saying here is everyday that too early in the spring gives up three days of pasture in the fall.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am close to being over stocked and have to keep an eye in grass hight when it gets dry. We put out hay if the grass gets short.

I will add ammonia nitrate this week to give the pastures a little kick headed into fall.

About time to begin drilling the winter pastures.


----------

